
What Julian Assange’s War on Hillary Clinton Says About WikiLeaks - ffggvv
https://theintercept.com/2016/08/06/accusing-wikileaks-bias-beside-point/
======
anonbanker
It's real weird watching everyone attack Assange. I did not expect the
Intercept to be doing it.

